# pregnant cats



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

hi there...

Please contact me if you need someone to take-in any pregnant cats that you might know of...

I can offer a warm, secure and experienced home...Iv just rescued one, and we all know there is prob loads more out there..unfortunatley!!


Let me know if i can help...:wink5:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

hi i will offer to do the same for pregnant cats in the glasgow area, i have fostered a pregnant cat and many kittens over the years.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

My mam had a pregnant one last year it had four kittens, she got homes for them all then she got it sprayed it lives at the end of our lane but is always in our yard cathing mice me mam still feeds it when she shes it but it dont come very often now. shes told the owner loads of times that they dont look after it right and they said that cats cannot be controlled like a dog and live where they want , why do you want pregnant ones, it is because you want ot sell the kittens, kittens should all have good homes and the lover shouldn't be important more important is that the owners look after em and get em sprayed. I know I am right because the rspca insist that cats be sprayed.
Ruby


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

And why did you put a red square on my page because the other people never said nasty things. when a mod comes by i shall tell them.
Ruby


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

the pregnant cat that i took in, i got speyed after i rehomed the kittens am also selling kittens for someone in a few weeks for a nominal fee then using the funds to take that cat to get speyed. i have seen the damage having lots of kittens and unscupulous breeding can do to a cat and have never been the kind of person to just sit back and watch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Our vets only charge around £85 for a she lady cat I think they should be sprayed before they have kittens really then they do not wander and make nice cats.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i agree and our vets charge the same but i personally can not foot the bill for other people over and over thats why when i sell a kitten it really is only for a very nominal fee depending on the litter size and i do cover any shortfall myself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

you are a nice lady but what if the kittens that you sell have kittens and they are sold and have kittens too. if the first cat is sprayed and there are no kittens then there will be no more from the kittens that would have been sold. Does that make sense.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i totally understand however the rspca dont always neuter kittens as they tend to rehome kittens as soon as they can and this is usually before they are ready. all you can do is recommend that the new owner gets this done and give them advice on it


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

I think we should just be grateful that there are people who are willing and able to take in these pregnant cats when they need it most.

If I was pregnant and got kicked out i'd want somewhere nice to go to where I was going to be fed and looked after properly.

Bear in mind that the cats will come to them already pregnant, so really it is the owners who are being irresponsible, not the people who are good enough to take these poor cats on. 

Keep up the good job girlies.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Riverwish said:


> I think we should just be grateful that there are people who are willing and able to take in these pregnant cats when they need it most.
> 
> If I was pregnant and got kicked out i'd want somewhere nice to go to where I was going to be fed and looked after properly.
> 
> ...


Thankyou you for your kind words..


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

ellie8024 said:


> hi i will offer to do the same for pregnant cats in the glasgow area, i have fostered a pregnant cat and many kittens over the years.


Brilliant, well done also for helping out...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> And why did you put a red square on my page because the other people never said nasty things. when a mod comes by i shall tell them.
> Ruby


Go ahead and tell them, im not worried, iv reported you anyway, so they will bare that in mind...you are a very rude person to people who want to help...so what if your mum got her spayed, good for her! bet she didnt do home checks/find out where the kittens were going/make sure they are neutered/spayed, or whether they are being used for breeding purposes...! cause i bet you anything they are...
Hence why they were free...That means you just wanted them out the way...

so you wanna look at your own reasons first before you jump down peoples throats who are generally trying to help these poor animals...


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

oh and its SPAYED not srayed crazy girl! cant believe you are being horrible to mypets! she has been wonderfull to tak in these cats! and if you kne anything about her which you learly don't, you would know she odes nothing but car and love for those cats she takes in! she does nothing but worry! you have no rigt to critisise as you have no idea so grow up and if you dont have anything nice to say, dnt say anything at all!!

well done mypets! i wouldnt be ableto do what you do!

kerry x


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> well done mypets! i wouldnt be ableto do what you do!
> 
> kerry x


neither could i , plus id end up keeping all the kittens lol


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Smarty Pants said:


> My mam had a pregnant one last year it had four kittens, she got homes for them all then she got it sprayed it lives at the end of our lane but is always in our yard cathing mice me mam still feeds it when she shes it but it dont come very often now. shes told the owner loads of times that they dont look after it right and they said that cats cannot be controlled like a dog and live where they want , why do you want pregnant ones, it is because you want ot sell the kittens, kittens should all have good homes and the lover shouldn't be important more important is that the owners look after em and get em sprayed. I know I am right because the rspca insist that cats be sprayed.
> Ruby





Smarty Pants said:


> And why did you put a red square on my page because the other people never said nasty things. when a mod comes by i shall tell them.
> Ruby





Smarty Pants said:


> Our vets only charge around £85 for a she lady cat I think they should be sprayed before they have kittens really then they do not wander and make nice cats.





Smarty Pants said:


> you are a nice lady but what if the kittens that you sell have kittens and they are sold and have kittens too. if the first cat is sprayed and there are no kittens then there will be no more from the kittens that would have been sold. Does that make sense.





mypets said:


> Go ahead and tell them, im not worried, iv reported you anyway, so they will bare that in mind...you are a very rude person to people who want to help...so what if your mum got her spayed, good for her! bet she didnt do home checks/find out where the kittens were going/make sure they are neutered/spayed, or whether they are being used for breeding purposes...! cause i bet you anything they are...
> Hence why they were free...That means you just wanted them out the way...
> 
> so you wanna look at your own reasons first before you jump down peoples throats who are generally trying to help these poor animals...





kerrybramble said:


> oh and its SPAYED not srayed crazy girl! cant believe you are being horrible to mypets! she has been wonderfull to tak in these cats! and if you kne anything about her which you learly don't, you would know she odes nothing but car and love for those cats she takes in! she does nothing but worry! you have no rigt to critisise as you have no idea so grow up and if you dont have anything nice to say, dnt say anything at all!!
> 
> well done mypets! i wouldnt be ableto do what you do!
> 
> kerry x


Scuse me lady but where was I horrible to mypets and before commenting on me spelling a word wrong look at your critisise i did not leave her bad blobs becuase i see she is a good lady but you are getting one now and whilst we are on the sugject i will report you too and if i want to say something i shall i wont be asking you lady and what makes you think im crazy just be sure of your facts before you put you gob in gear

please can i report this lady for being rude to me someone.
ruby


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ummm I have to say that when I read "sprayed" 3 or 4 times it made me want to correct you to. Not being critical just to help you. I used to spell lots of words wrong. Sometimes I still do but please don't offence at someone trying to point something out and help you.

I still get stuck with Dairys/Diarys and Brain/Brian and too/to and know/now/no the list is endless.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

mellowma said:


>


Hi,

Spammer? perhaps, certainly doesn't relate to the subject matter does it?

Izzie


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Spammer? perhaps, certainly doesn't relate to the subject matter does it?
> 
> Izzie


Nope. How boring must it be to be a spammer? ut:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Spam - i reported it


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

spid said:


> Spam - i reported it


well done


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,how old were the litter of kittens you lost due to mum dying??


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Hi,how old were the litter of kittens you lost due to mum dying??


They started dying at 3 days old...then 1 a day...why?


----------

